# laptop forum reorganisation idea

## cluster2600

 :Idea: 

why does this laptop furom is not organized by brand ?

dell / hp / compaq  / IBM / pcmcia problems / other ?

voila

----------

## alec

Sorta like why the Desktop Environment section isn't organized into KDE, GNOME, Fluxbox, ...

It's just too many forums to check.  Solves no problems, and probably gives your question less exposure.

----------

